# First Kiss



## BWest (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

you're probably going to make a lot of people jealous with that, but congratulations!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Quite the day of firsts, wasn't it? 

:yay


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Way to go! I just got mine about a week ago. It's a great feeling.


----------



## TallBoy (Jul 23, 2009)

Way to go! First of many!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

congratulations 

/jealous


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Good going, and welcome to the forums


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

yay!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

BWest said:


> It only took me 20 years, but I got my first kiss \ o /
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post so hello everybody.


Congrats! Hopefully there's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

congrats bro, im 22 and did the same a month ago


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

I had my first kiss at 20 too, then few days after the 2nd with another girl, then it took me 2 more years to get my 3rd kiss, the last 2 months have been makeout after makeout non-stop


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congrats! well done - and welcome.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome!
That's awesome! I hope it was wonderful.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Totally awesome


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

:teethThe first is allways the best, but keep your head up anyway cause the rest is yet to come.


----------

